# Good Wireless router suggestion!!



## abhadi (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys,
          I'm presently using an old actiontec's 54Mbps modem.. 
    There's no signal across the 1st floor rooms  ..
 So guys, could a suggest a good wireless DSL router for around 1000-2000rs ??  preferably 802.11n since the modem i've is 802.11g already. .

Thanks in advance


----------



## pratik03 (May 17, 2011)

how much range do you want to cover ?


----------



## Sarath (May 17, 2011)

By your post you are clearly looking at getting the signal beyond a few floors.
You need to specify the floor area for the entire house and also the number of floors u want the reception for.

To use a n series router all devices should be wireless n compatible to achieve n speeds or else they would use the b or g signal. I have a Linksys WRT-120N which does the job well but it might not be sufficient to you and is a old model. Most n router are b/g/n. 

look at dual antenna models preferably covering both 5Ghz and 2.4Ghz spectrum. It'll give you better reception.


----------



## gagan007 (May 17, 2011)

a basic N series router costs 2400.you will have to raise your budget. Belkin N150 is the one I am using which came at INR 2400.signal strength is ok across rooms, not great


----------



## Sarath (May 17, 2011)

^^^maybe coz as i said your deviced(maybe) are not using the N signal.
Even i got a N series router but if you look at my devices laptop(G), iPod (G), Nokia N85 (G), Nokia C7(N) and SE xperia arc(i think N but sucks the most) not all use the "N" signal.

@abhadi try changing the position of the router to a more central and higher position before indulging in a new one.


----------



## sarika123 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi guys....I have a Linksys WRT-120N which does the job well but it might not be sufficient to you and is a old model.....Thanks

regards....

sarika






Vastu  |Monthly Forecast| Website development delhi | Ad Agency in Delhi


----------

